# Designing a website



## leicster25 (Jan 12, 2005)

Hello, I would like to design my own website. I have used Frontpage 98 before. Does anyone know a better website IDE. I've heard Dreamweaver is very good but expensive. Is there a freeware version of this type of program that anyone can recommend ?

Thanks,
Dave.


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

You can create a website in Notepad. Yes, Dreamweaver is a top choice but like you said it is fairly expensive.

Are you looking to manually code or click buttons and the code appears ?


----------



## leicster25 (Jan 12, 2005)

Hello,

I would prefer to use an IDE rather than just note pad. I know with notepad I would learn alot about what is under the covers so that has its advantages but I think that would be too much luike hard work. So I would prefer a decent IDE, just wondered if there was any shareware around you could recommend ? I'm just looking to develop a simple website at first then expand it to use a database in the background later on to bring in data stored in that.

Thanks,
Dave.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

i can think of a dozen excellent web builders, comparable to dreamweaver, if you use linux.

for windows, they are all limited ability, or they expire.

not much good is free for windows.


----------



## leicster25 (Jan 12, 2005)

How would I go about doing it then .... in Notepad ???

There must be something better surely ?

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

to start with, you would wanna read a few simple tutorials, and then, after you scanned them once, bookmark them, so you can refer to them at anytime.

then, go to a few webiste you like the look of, and take a peek at their source code.

then you'll wanna open a notepad, and make a header and so on, and then turn that into a template, save as new webpage.html

then, anytime you wanna make a new page, you open that template, and change it as needed and save with a new name.

you will probably want to print out a list of all the <tags> and keep it with you.


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

The best site I know of to learn web building is 

http://www.w3schools.com


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

It sounds like what you're looking for is a WYSIWYG environment. (What you see is what you get). Be warned, it's actually WYSIRWYGOAGD, what you see is relatively what you get, on a good day. I've never used it myself, but the best freeware WYSIWYG software out there is NVU.
http://www.nvu.com/


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

Hey I might have to try that out Six, thanks :grin:


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

welcome henry.


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

I never heard of NVU but I think I'll recommend that one on from now. :sayyes:


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Grove4Life said:


> I never heard of NVU but I think I'll recommend that one on from now. :sayyes:


I'd only recommend it for people looking for WYSIWYG free or cheap. Dreamweaver is a better program (except for the price tag). The thing that makes NVU so good isn't necessarily the quality of the program, but the lack of quality of all the other freeware programs of its kind. It's like a B student getting an A in a class because no one else bothers showing up. Unless you're on linux... then I'd say NVU would be the first choice (it was made for linux) other than hand coding everything..


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

Oh right. Thanks for that short explanation :sayyes:


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

*knowing the code can help a lot*

Knowing the code, even as simple as HTML, can help out quite a bit. I've never used NVU, but I know for a simple one, Download Netscape v.7 and it has a 'composer' WYSIWYG editor.


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

Well so does the Mozilla Suite browser. 

I don't really like that Nvu...... I figured you could point, click, type etc. It doesn't happen like that.


----------



## mrme6 (Jan 23, 2010)

one of the best sites to learn any web design language is

```
<a href="http://www.tizag.com">here is the link</a>
```


----------



## mrme6 (Jan 23, 2010)

one of the best sites to learn any web design language is http://www.tizag.php


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Please stop bumping old threads. Thank you.


----------

